# [Resolved] VMOUSE.vxd Mouse Driver Problems



## BryenWorscht (Jun 7, 2002)

I have a Compaq Presario 5240. I don't know what happened, but my mouse driver stopped working. The mouse works in Safe Mode, I boot normally and no pointer. I have the driver on a floppy. (My floppy drive/driver is working because I copied the mouse driver to floppy) It says there is a problem with my mouse driver. I tried to update driver using Win98 CDROM, but it says I already have it. I removed mouse in Device Manager, and tried to install a fresh download of the driver from floppy, but I try to Tab through the screen where I am supposed to install mouse driver vmouse.vxd from floppy, I select A:\ (my floppy drive), insert the disk, and nothing happens, I select OK or Next, I see the windows button pressing when I press spacebar or Enter and nothing happens. I have tried other things like unplugging my mouse with the pc off, starting, shut down, plug mouse back in, restart, but still the mouse will not work. It is not the mouse because it works in Safe Mode, I can't even get Norton SystemWorks 2000 to scan for errors, because Tab will only access the top options, and the side column of functions, but not the Lower Right "Scan Now" tab. I feel as though I am slowly Tabbing myself to death and desperately need some assistance. Thanks. P.S. It is a miracle I was finally able to Tab my way to this board. Like a no-legged man rolling through the desert.....


----------



## BryenWorscht (Jun 7, 2002)

From Device Manager, I get to the screen that says, "Insert manufacturer's installation disk into the drive selected, and then click OK." I put the floppy of the driver into my floppy disk, tab onto OK, press enter, then it says, "The specified location does not contain information about your hardware." I repeat with a CD-R of the driver and the same message comes up. Then instead, I select "Browse...", press enter and it brings up a screen that says in the top left, "Open" on the left there is a box that says "File name". In the box it says, "*.inf" below that is a blank column with a scroll bar on the right. On the right side of the window, it says, "Folders: a:\". Below this there is a column with a folder icon named, "a:\" and a scroll bar on the right. Below this is a box that says, Drivers: and in the box, there is a drive icon named, "a:\", with a selection menu arrow to the right. I DO NOT KNOW WHAT TO DO AT THIS SCREEN AND DO NOT EVEN KNOW IF I SHOULD BE AT THIS SCREEN. I repeat the same thing with the CD-R with the "a:\" replaced with "e:\" - (my CD drive), and still nothing happens. Please help me. Thank you.


----------



## chuckf (Oct 10, 2002)

Here ya go, try this

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q316544


----------



## BryenWorscht (Jun 7, 2002)

wow, that was easy. thank you. i got so excited with the deleting i didnt realize that i couldve <Shift+Down Arrow> to delete all of it at once, instead I held down the delete button to watch it delete character by character for five minutes. hahaha, i restarted and immediately noticed the pointer. this web site rules


----------



## boop1967 (Jul 1, 2004)

My mouse only works in safe mode! I read this message and followed the instructions/advice given to this other person who had the problem (got rid of the junk in my system.ini file), but I still only have use of my mouse in safe mode. Any other suggestions? Help please!


----------

